# Recommend me some Kora albums please



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Keen to get some albums for this fascinating African instrument if anyone has any favourites they can recommend?


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

https://www.songlines.co.uk/explore/guides-and-lists/essential-10/kora-albums-the-essential-10

and

https://www.allmusic.com/style/kora-ma0000011942/albums

*Kaouding Cissoko - Kora Revolution
*
Link to complete album -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqPQjqWYYLlJHKCWMswXvd_u3euERloRl


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Toumani Diabate has made beautiful music, like on Mande variations.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

[video]https://www.discogs.com/Djimo-Kouyate-Self-Title/release/12876000[/video]


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks very much for the recomendation, great stuff!


----------



## cheregi (Jul 16, 2020)

ocora (the similar name being of course coincidental) is a record label that tends to have pristine sound quality and emphasizes recordings of the most traditional form of a style of music (not that that's inherently better obviously but if it happens that that's what your interested in) - i quite like this kora cd.


----------

